# RAP circuit



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The radio is constantly powered. In addition to responding to normal OFF/RUN/CRANK it will only turn off when the BCM sends an SWCAN message or some other timer is exceeded. It is not powered by RAP.

A quick test is to see if the radio turns off in CRANK mode. If this is not happening the radio is not functioning correctly.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

The radio turns on and off as it should. The issue I am having is when remote starting via an aftermarket alarm/rs system, the retained accessory power system is keeping the radio on until it sees the driver door open (as it should) and noone is in the car to open the door and end the RAP cycle. I am looking for a way to end the RAP cycle without opening the door to keep from accidentally discharging the battery.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nightmarechevy said:


> The radio turns on and off as it should. The issue I am having is when remote starting via an aftermarket alarm/rs system, the retained accessory power system is keeping the radio on until it sees the driver door open (as it should) and noone is in the car to open the door and end the RAP cycle. I am looking for a way to end the RAP cycle without opening the door to keep from accidentally discharging the battery.


Welcome Aboard!

In my limited experience, the power shuts off after about 10 minutes whether or not you open the door.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your "Nightmare" Cruze here.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Nightmarechevy said:


> The radio turns on and off as it should. The issue I am having is when remote starting via an aftermarket alarm/rs system, the retained accessory power system is keeping the radio on until it sees the driver door open (as it should) and noone is in the car to open the door and end the RAP cycle. I am looking for a way to end the RAP cycle without opening the door to keep from accidentally discharging the battery.


The RAP cycle does end. Again though, the radio is constantly powered. It is not a part of the RAP REAY Circuit.

So the radio is not working correctly.

The only solution I have for you is to rig the fuse box such that the radio is now powered by a RAP circuit.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

I guess what I am looking for is the cicuit that tells the radio to "sleep" when the driver door is open after the ignition is shut off and the key removed. I am guessing the driver door latch itself sends a canbus signal to the bcm to let the bcm know the door is ajar so that it can shut the radio down and signal the radio to chime if the key is in the ignition. I am also guessing that the bcm sends a canbus signal to the radio to shut down or signal a chime if the key is in the ignition. Whether canbus or a simple (+) or (-), I am guessing the GMOS-044 handles this with an aftermarket stereo and tells the radio to sleep. I am looking for a way to tie the (-) pulse on shutdown (factory alarm rearm) from the Python alarm to the GMOS-044 to tell the radio to shut down without physically opening the door.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome! The username is one I have used for years on local racing and GM forums starting with ls1tech. The Cruze is my son's first car, a 1.4t 2012 RS. It has been a fun project so far teaching him some things.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nightmarechevy said:


> I guess what I am looking for is the cicuit that tells the radio to "sleep" when the driver door is open after the ignition is shut off and the key removed. I am guessing the driver door latch itself sends a canbus signal to the bcm to let the bcm know the door is ajar so that it can shut the radio down and signal the radio to chime if the key is in the ignition. I am also guessing that the bcm sends a canbus signal to the radio to shut down or signal a chime if the key is in the ignition. Whether canbus or a simple (+) or (-), I am guessing the GMOS-044 handles this with an aftermarket stereo and tells the radio to sleep. I am looking for a way to tie the (-) pulse on shutdown (factory alarm rearm) from the Python alarm to the GMOS-044 to tell the radio to shut down without physically opening the door.


Consider using an add-a-fuse and power your aftermarket radio with accessory power. What year and trim level Cruze is it? The (2)LT has a turbo and the LS does not otherwise it LTZ on it.



Nightmarechevy said:


> Thanks for the welcome! The username is one I have used for years on local racing and GM forums starting with ls1tech. The Cruze is my son's first car, a 1.4t 2012 RS. It has been a fun project so far teaching him some things.


You're welcome. Have him join as well.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Consider using an add-a-fuse and power your aftermarket radio with accessory power.


I was hoping to figure out a way to keep the "RAP" for normal driving but disable it on remote start shutdown but I think your idea will be the only way to prevent the issue without getting into canbus programming.

He pretty much sticks to gaming and isnt very social but hopefully I can get him interested enough in the car scene to join up.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The accessory outlet fuse is probably best bet since that is RAP.

Just do an add a fuse on that fuse then run a wire to the radio fuse. Be sure to cut the old fuse so it’s no longer constant power.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I suspect the root cause of your problem is the GMOS-044. I had several issues with one in my Cruze in regards to aftermarket radio functions including radio power. Try replacing that first with another one or a different model adapter. As a side note, the most recent firmware for the 044 is a couple years old and contrary to Axxess’s claim that it is fine, it most likely has compatibility issues with newer head units.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I suspect the root cause of your problem is the GMOS-044. I had several issues with one in my Cruze in regards to aftermarket radio functions including radio power. Try replacing that first with another one or a different model adapter. As a side note, the most recent firmware for the 044 is a couple years old and contrary to Axxess’s claim that it is fine, it most likely has compatibility issues with newer head units.


Is there an adapter you suggest? The GMOS does seem sketchy, the chime pattern is uneven and it does some strange stuff from time to time.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Nightmarechevy said:


> Is there an adapter you suggest? The GMOS does seem sketchy, the chime pattern is uneven and it does some strange stuff from time to time.


Sketchy is an understatement. The one I had kept completely forgetting my steering wheel controls when used with both a just released Alpine W650 and then the just released Pioneer C2550NEX. Both times Axxess support said the “newest” firmware was fine even though it was so old. I’m using the Maestro RR now.

Also, the radio timer is controlled by the RAP circuit and is designed to shut off after 10 minutes. Per the Cruze Infotainment Manual, opening the driver’s door while the ignition is in the lock/off position will turn off the radio. However, the manual also states it is possible to manually turn on the radio using the power button and it will NOT be turned off by the door opening - only by the ending of the 10 minute timer. The GMOS adapter might be interfering with that design loophole.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

Ill have to look for a Maestro. I'm running a 2550nex as well!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Nightmarechevy said:


> Ill have to look for a Maestro. I'm running a 2550nex as well!


Try to get a Maestro RR2. That way you won't have to take everything apart in the future if you need to update the firmware.

AVH 2550NEX or DMH C2550NEX?

Btw, Did you install the aftermarket remote start yourself or did it come with it at purchase? The reason I asked is all Gen 1 Cruzes seem to be pre-wired for factory remote start - the function just needs to be enabled in the BCM. I was thinking about it and while I still feel that the GMOS 044 is the most probable cause of the radio on issue, it could be something caused by the way the aftermarket remote start is installed.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

AVH2550NEX. I installed the remote start myself. The key has the rs button so I assume it has factory remote start but I could never get it to work (no CEL, no stored codes). I am using the factory hood and door triggers from the idatalink ads-alca for the Python remote start so I assume the hood switch was not holding back the factory rs. I had the Python unit laying around NIB and liked the idea of him having longer range, 2 way remote, and an alarm since it will be in a high school parking lot most of the time so I decided to not worry with the factory rs and install the Python.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

It might still be causing the issue with the radio staying on. Try a different radio harness first though (might as well since the 044 is kinda crap anyways - you get what you pay for ). you might also try connecting the wires using these instead - Brightfour Wire Connectors. I'm using them in my setup as they are a lot easier than stripping and crimping and more durable than soldering. I even used them for the microphone adapter I created to use the factory mic instead of an external one and it creates an almost 100% noise free signal.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

I will likely go with the rr2 just to make sure I am covered for a while. I have never heard of the Brightfour connectors, have you had good luck with them? I work with automation electronics pretty often at work so these might come in handy, especially if they are noise free!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The RR2 recently became available on amazon. About bloody time since it was announced almost exactly a year earlier.

BrightFour is one of many companies that produce that type of wiretap. Even though all the taps of this type are probably chinese made, I preferred to use BrightFour since they are a US company.

Takes a little getting used to them, but yes I've had good luck with them. Too small for the battery and ground lines on the Cruze audio though, still have to old school strip n crimp those.


----------



## Nightmarechevy (Dec 26, 2019)

Good to know, thanks!


----------

